# American components



## Veepedaldude (Feb 23, 2020)

Is there any US distributors of components? I'm not trying to get anything from China right now.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 23, 2020)

DigiKey and Mouser have such huge inventory back stock that I wouldn’t worry about it, you’re ordering something that’s been sitting in a warehouse for months before the disease even started spreading.

I haven’t ordered anything from eBay lately but I’m not worried about distributors here.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 23, 2020)

Also there’s really no evidence that it can spread through shipped packages. Nothing is coming out of Wuhan or other infected areas right now either.


Viruses need very specific conditions in order to spread (no exposure to uv light, specific temperatures and ) and flying across the world in the cargo hold of an airplane doesn’t satisfy those really.

I understand the wariness but I wouldn’t worry too much about it.

?‍?


----------



## Veepedaldude (Feb 23, 2020)

How about shipping times?


----------



## phi1 (Feb 23, 2020)

I just got a package the other day from tayda, and it didn’t seem delayed. Tayda is based in Thailand, but I’m guessing a lot of their parts come from China. Though they aren’t as big as the others mentioned, they probably were able to fill my order from my parts in stock.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 23, 2020)

Veepedaldude said:


> How about shipping times?



Not sure. I think that’s very region/carrier specific. Most sites or users you deal with should have a post about it somewhere from what I’ve seen.


----------



## mywmyw (Feb 24, 2020)

I got a tayda shipment a week or so ago. Wait time was only a few days. Quick even for them.


----------



## BlackMetal_and_BMs (Feb 25, 2020)

I've got a Tayda shipment on its way that is coming from Colorado where they have a warehouse.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 25, 2020)

I wish Canadian orders got fulfilled by them!


----------

